# Chevy Volt?



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

I haven't seen many people talk about a Chevy Volt. Is that because they aren't good for U/L? People don't like them? What's the deal with them?
I bring this up because in my area, there's one for sale for $8500. It's a 2011 with 140K miles.
I'm contemplating buying it, but still doing research.
Does anyone reading this drive U/L with this kind of car?


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

After filming this review, GM killed off their first plug-in hybrid model.
https://www.caranddriver.com/chevrolet/volt
https://www.cnet.com/roadshow/reviews/2019-chevrolet-volt-review/




https://www.cbsnews.com/news/chevy-...rolets-last-volt-rolls-off-the-assembly-line/


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

The early models of the Volt had seating for only four, including the driver, so do not qualify for U/L.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Some Volts are banned. Tread carefully.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I passed on one because the back seat is split due to the battery pack...and thus only seated 4 in the car.. didn't want the hassle... But it's a cool car IMHO....


----------



## WAHN (May 6, 2019)

Dekero said:


> I passed on one because the back seat is split due to the battery pack...and thus only seated 4 in the car.. didn't want the hassle... But it's a cool car IMHO....


A cool car????

Okay, who hijacked Dekero's account?


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

WAHN said:


> A cool car????
> 
> Okay, who hijacked Dekero's account?


This one actual has a little power.. unlike the Prius TURD lol


----------



## Heavy Lift (Aug 3, 2018)

volt gen1 not eligible


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> This one actual has a little power.. unlike the Prius TURD lol


Yeah, that Volt is a BEAST with 9.x seconds 0-60.    Come on man... A turd is a turd, whether it's a Volt or a Prius.


----------



## Coyotex (Feb 10, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yeah, that Volt is a BEAST with 9.x seconds 0-60.    Come on man... A turd is a turd, whether it's a Volt or a Prius.


Well, I don't plan to drag race, so the 0-60 thing really doesn't interest me.



Heavy Lift said:


> volt gen1 not eligible


Yup, I looked into it as well. Shoot! I kind of like the look of that car too!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

I like the looks of the newest model better. I agree about the slowness of the Volt and Prius, but they are designed for fuel efficiency, not speed, and I’m fine with that.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> I like the looks of the newest model better. I agree about the slowness of the Volt and Prius, but they are designed for fuel efficiency, not speed, and I'm fine with that.


I know well one model of Prius. I no longer have it because it, well, became an ex-Prius. But, I did put 32k on it and on freeways most of the time. There are some differences between the models but the power generation is not among them. You have a car with low horsepower, but those horses know how to gallop when handled the right way. It is a car you have to know how to drive.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Coyotex said:


> Well, I don't plan to drag race, so the 0-60 thing really doesn't interest me.


Hence I quoted @Dekero because he is calling everything else turds except his fancy TT BMW. :whistling: Still pays the same, whether you drive X/XL/Lux/Black or what ever, no matter how fast your thing is. :thumbup:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> Hence I quoted @Dekero because he is calling everything else turds except his fancy TT BMW. :whistling: Still pays the same, whether you drive X/XL/Lux/Black or what ever, no matter how fast your thing is. :thumbup:


Cuz they are turds.... Has nothing to do with my BMW. Oh and a TT is an Audi...&#128540;&#128540;


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Dekero said:


> Oh and a TT is an Audi...&#128540;&#128540;


And in automotive circles twin turbo is oftentimes referred to as TT... :whistling:


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> And in automotive circles twin turbo is oftentimes referred to as TT... :whistling:


Duh. It was a joke ...


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

TomTheAnt said:


> And in automotive circles twin turbo is oftentimes referred to as TT... :whistling:


Or in dereks case, tiny turtleneck.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

In girl watching circles TT stands for Tube Top.


----------

